# What kind of fish?



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What species of cutts are in the Currant Creek watershed below the reservoir? Are they all Bonnevilles? I caught one that doesn't quite look like a typical Strawberry Cutt.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That coloration he almost looks like a Yellowstone Cut.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a dandy regardless of subspecies. 

I've never fished there but according to this, they are Colorado River cutts. Was its belly reddish? 

https://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/colorado-river-cutthroats/


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Catherder said:


> That is a dandy regardless of subspecies.
> 
> I've never fished there but according to this, they are Colorado River cutts. Was its belly reddish?
> 
> https://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/colorado-river-cutthroats/



Belly was light just behind the gills darkening to a golden bronze toward the tail. Fins and head had a lot of red coloration. ------SS


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Belly was light just behind the gills darkening to a golden bronze toward the tail. Fins and head had a lot of red coloration. ------SS


Looks like a colorado cutthroat.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

By any chance a male? Males typically can be darker in color. Agree on the CO cutt...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyoming2utah said:


> Looks like a colorado cutthroat.


Looked like a male to me.------SS


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

What kind of cutt is that? A big one. Nice job!


----------

